# Paint Vs Stain for Wood Gates



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Looking for some advice please on what to do with my driveway gates. I'm guessing that previously they may have had some kind of stain ?? So do I go for a stain possibly something like Sadolin Superdec or anything else recommended

Alternatively do I go the paint route, but prefer a satin finish. To my mind the paint route means more work as I'll need to undercoat as well. Any particular brands recommended please

I intend to clean with a weak bleach solution initially and then give a light rub down before application of either paint or stain. Ideally I don't want to have to strip back to bare wood but might consider if it adds significant to the durability

Any tips or advice appreciated























Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

If your going the undercoat route this stuff is great https://www.screwfix.com/p/zinsser-...Vh-_tCh1zeglDEAQYBSABEgIp6fD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## jdquinn (May 19, 2010)

I think your best bet is a wire brush to remove dirt and loose paint, followed by a wash and then paint. Stain is for fresh timber or re applying over previously stained timber. It looks like yours has been painted previously. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

In the one picture that shows a fixing in the wood it looks very well defined like it has not been paint painted.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Personally I'd be removing that and sanding it back to clean wood. Then stain or paint as you want. You'll end up with a better, longer lasting finish.

If going easier, quicker option then paint it(wire brush, kill algae stuff first.) stain won't look as good as you'll still see through it.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Andy from Sandy said:


> In the one picture that shows a fixing in the wood it looks very well defined like it has not been paint painted.


I did wonder if it's something along the lines of Sadolin Superdec or similar. Mainly because of the definition of the grain and the lack of flaking with no apparent undercoat or primer ?

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Darlofan said:


> Personally I'd be removing that and sanding it back to clean wood. Then stain or paint as you want. You'll end up with a better, longer lasting finish.
> 
> If going easier, quicker option then paint it(wire brush, kill algae stuff first.) stain won't look as good as you'll still see through it.


Thanks for that I'm not certain I can face taking it back to bare wood , given the number of faces and fiddling involved.

Currently considering using Bedec Barn Paint, which my online trawling has thrown up

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Used decking stain in the past for fences and gates, last a lot longer, easy to paint on and more choice in colour.
I would pressure wash the rubbish of, sand where needed and go over it with decking stain.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

which manor do you live in!?

id always oil instead of paint pr stain. both these will come off and looks rubbish. 

an oil will absorb and then lighten, just re-apply every few years. screw fix no nonsense oil will be ok.

its dearer that stain/paint but much better


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

You may be as well off using Owatrol's Prep Deck first to remove the existing coating. This should address all the nooks and crannies that you talk about and, as you are still faced with coating them with something, you need to prep them properly. 
You can get a 100ml sample pot at a cost of £6 delivered to try out. I did this with their Polytrol for reviving all manner of plastics both on the car and around the home; a little goes a long way if applied on a cloth.
I started out using their Owatrol oil as an additive for oil based paints to increase the flowability and improve the gloss and it does work. I seems expensive but you have to think that by adding it you are increasing the amount of paint you have.
If you register with them they send discount codes out from time to time to ease the pain of the prices. Other outlets may be cheaper. 
https://www.owatroldirect.co.uk/product/prepdeck/


----------

